# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] 2 κουταβάκια για οικογενεια

## noamou

Χαρίζονται 2 υγιέστατα κουταβάκια, 2 & 3 μηνών αντίστοιχα. Το ενα φέρνει στο ράτσας Bordern Collie και το άλλο σε Λυκοσκυλάκι. Προσφέρουμε δωρεάν εκπαίδευση σε όποιον ενδιαφέρεται.

----------


## ananda

τι εννοείται καλέ δωρεάν εκπαίδευση?

----------


## noamou

Εννοώ ότι σαν Εκπαιδεύτρια Σκύλων που είμαι αναλαμβάνω προσωπικά και αφιλοκερδώς να εκπαιδεύσω τα κουτάβια στο νέο τους σπίτι στην Βασική υπακοή.

----------


## ananda

πάρα πολύ καλή η προσφορά σου Γωγώ
ας ελπίσουμε ότι θα βρεθούν άτομα για τα κουτάβια!

----------


## tonis!

καλημερα Γωγω!θα μπορουσες να μας πεις που μενεις?

----------


## noamou

Μενω Αθηνα αλλα τα σκυλακια ειναι Πορτο Ραφτη. 40 λεπτα δρομος (απο Βαρης Κορωπιου)

----------


## noamou

Την Δευτερα πανε σε pet! Δυστυχως δεν μπορω να τα κρατησω ηδη τα εχω 1 μηνα!

----------


## vas

γωγώ το κουταβι που λες οτι εχει κατι απο κόλει δεν ειναι το ιδιο στις 2 τελευταιες φωτογραφιες που ειναι μονο του ετσι;
παντως ειναι π α ν ε μ ο ρ φ α και τα δυο

----------


## Ηρακλής

Γωγω τελικα δεν θα μπορεσω να παρω το ενα απο τα 2 που λεγαμε... κρημα παντος και θα ηθελα πολυ να επερνα 1... (συγνομη για το μεσιμερη αλλα μου κατσανε πολλα)   :sad:   :sad:

----------


## noamou

Nαι!! και εμπειρικα λογο της δουλεια ς μου θα του μοιασει πολυ!!

----------


## noamou

Ηρακλη...δεν πειραζει. αλλοι 50 μου εχουν πει οτι τα θελουν κ τελικα παντα κατι χαλαει. Λυπαμαι μονο που θα τα αφησω στο pet αλλα πραγματικα παιδια δεν εχω καμια αλλη επιλογη.  :sad:

----------


## noamou

Θα δωθουν Δευτερα

----------


## noamou

Ενα νεο video με τα μικρα που μεγαλωσαν καπως  :Happy: 

http://www.magisto.com/video/agVCZAFTQmIKDURr

Τα φιλοξενω ακομα για μια εβδομαδα.
Ευχαριστω

----------

